# Try to explain this one for me....



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This family not only DIDNT housebreak a 15 month old Golden, but now is asking for $400 to re-home him. They werent interested enough to train him with the most basic of skills, but they want updates on his future. I sent them an e-mail referring them to LIGRR, but I have a feeling that will not happen since they expect to get paid for their completely untrained dog. This just kills me....

*Golden Retriever- 1 year and 3 months (West Hempstead/Malverne)*

Date: 2010-10-14, 9:32PM EDT
Reply to: see below 



We are looking for a loving family to adopt our beautiful golden retreiver. He had an amazing personality, loves kids and is wee wee pad trained but becauase of our jobs and busy schedule he is not used to going outside on schedule. Out Vet gave us an estimated time but we are still getting used to it. He is an amazing dog everything we dreamed of but bc of our schedules its not working out. Good guard dog too all he wants is love and attention amazing dog truelly!!!!. We are sad to put him up for adoption, my 7 yr old is having a hard time but we believe he deserves better. He is a pure breed golden retriever. I have all the paper work including shots. We are looking for a good home for him where maybe possible we can get pictures and updates on how he is doing. We are asking for a $400 adoption fee since we paid over $1000 for him. If interested please email [email protected]. Thank you! 


Location: West Hempstead/Malverne
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm sure if they paid over a grand for it, the breeder would like to know about this.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

If they only paid 1,000 for him, I am sure the breeder is not a reputable one. Golden's from a reputable breeder in NYC cost closer to 2,000. It was more than likely a backyard breeder.


----------



## hereformaggie (Feb 27, 2010)

it may be a scam too, be careful


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Unfortunately nothing surprises me anymore.
People like this make me sick.
I'm beginning to realize that owners that are really dedicated to their dogs and will love them and care for them forever, are in the minority. How Sad-what has this world come to?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jax's Mom said:


> If they only paid 1,000 for him, I am sure the breeder is not a reputable one. Golden's from a reputable breeder in NYC cost closer to 2,000. It was more than likely a backyard breeder.


There are plenty of great breeders in easy driving distance of NYC who charge closer to $1000 than to $2000, and plenty of awful breeders who charge $2000 or more. Price is a poor predictor of a breeder's quality.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Well hope he finds a better home than the one he has. At least they are trying to get him to someone better. I don't quite understand the bit about the vet and estimated time.


----------



## BetG (Jun 14, 2011)

They are trying AGAIN to rehome this dog.. I emailed them twice and no response yet.. they advertised on June 1st and again on June 12th.. take a look.. 
long island pets classifieds "Golden" - craigslist
So annoying.. I have a LIGRR dog and would love to know what these people are doing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all*

To all

Maybe they did call the Gold. Ret. Rescue-see how this post from June 11 said the Golden Ret. Assoc. said and poster also said a small adoption fee-didn't mention the $400. 

http://longisland.craigslist.org/pet/2434732389.html

Golden Retriever w/great personality for adoption (west hempstead/malverne)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Date: 2011-06-11, 3:58PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] *[Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



We have a wonderful year and a half golden retriever. Unfortunately due to our busy schedules we can no longer give him the love, attention and care he needs and deserves. We are looking for a great home and family for him. He has a wonderful personality, very playful, energetic and loves attention and belly rubs. We wish we didn't have to give him up for adoption but its best for him. If interested please email me. We are looking for the best for him. There is a small adoption fee as we were advised to do so from golden retrivers assoc.


----------



## BetG (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think they spoke to Rescue b/c that's not how rescue works ( I have worked w/ them ).. I'm sure they don't want to turn it over to Rescue b/c there is a fee for owner surrender and these people would like money for this dog. 
The part that is upsetting to me is that I AM WILLING and able to pay the adoption fee and I really do want the pup, they just will not answer my emails. And this ad has come up back in October and now again.. sighs...


----------



## BetG (Jun 14, 2011)

.........lllllll


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There are two threads here on Max*

There are two threads here on Max. Here is the other

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...0-1-1-2-yo-male-goldenin-hempstead-li-ny.html


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Could this be a puppy broker...trying to sell old puppy stock? 
Or someone selling stolen dogs? 
Or someone buying dogs for 75.00 from Craigs List (or the like) then reselling for $400?
Different dogs just reusing the same story?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Suspicious*

There is something very suspicious and wrong for sure!


----------

